# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  XoftSpySE

## nestor

Уважаемые специалисты! Очень бы хотелось узнать ваше мнение о антишпионе *XoftSpySE*. Я не могу понять: одни говорят, что это изумительная прога, другие советуют держаться от нее подальше...
Так как же на самом деле?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> одни говорят, что это изумительная прога, другие советуют держаться от нее подальше...


я принадлежу к группе *другие*  :Wink: .

----------


## nestor

Детский вопрос: ПОЧЕМУ?!

Мне вот, например, эта прога помогла избавиться от вредной бяки *ErrorSafe*

----------


## Rene-gad

> Детский вопрос: ПОЧЕМУ?!


Очень пестренькая. Доказать не могу, но чутье подсказывает - шпионит она  :Smiley: 



> Мне вот, например, эта прога помогла избавиться от вредной бяки *ErrorSafe*


Это хорошо  :Smiley:  . Но Вы надо было бы проверить систему еще парой-тройкой программ или обратиться по правилам в наш раздел Помогите: тогда мы все будем спокойны  :Wink: 
Если Вы читаете по-английски, то порекомендую эту страничку посмотреть: http://spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

----------


## PavelA

Мне subj перестал нравиться потому что стал платным.
Находить находит, а лечить фиг Вам.

----------


## nestor

> Находить находит, а лечить фиг Вам


ну он у меня правда крякнутый... (мне оч стыдно) так что и находит и удаляет...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Мне subj перестал нравиться потому что стал платным.


а может оно и лучшему: freeware финансировалось адварью, может теперь с платной версией они и clean. Такое было напр.  с Kazaa MD, да и другие примеры есть, сам знаешь  :Wink: .

----------


## Erekle

Так.  :Smiley:  Добрался и сюда. Тем хуже для него.  :Smiley: 
Я как-то решил поносить эту прогу и продукты этой компании везде, где только встречу. Потом, устав, стал проходить мимо, с ироничной улибкой в адрес людей, гонящихся за модным хитом года. Но ЗДЕСЬ-то чего этой проге надо?  :Smiley: 

Ниже идёт мой стандартный текст:  :Smiley: 

Недавно пробовал их Аntispyware (само собой, наличие двух прог для одной задачи уже указывает на халтуру). Он выявил cookies, а также несколько программ, совпадающих с её черным листом (тайна её скорости, очевидно, да и удивляет восхищение по поводу "скорострельности" в отношении подобных программ. Ведь ясно, что они просто сверяются со своим листом, а не ищут и анализируют), - при повторном сканировании обнаружив только половину последних, а ведь я ничего не удалял. 
Или, скажем, сказала, что
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run
"run"=""
- ЭТА АППЛИКАЦИЯ - страшная "троянская программа, которая может (sic) включать в себя Adware, Spyware, Malware, hacks and data mining." 
При этом программа занимала в памяти 54 мб, и когда была отключена, обнадёжила, что будет наблюдать исподтишка, - сохранив сакральные 54 мб. себе. А это, ради того, чтобы на компьютер не проникли cookies, многовато. 
Далее, увидев в System32 vbaliml6.ocx - vbAccelerator Image List Control от MS - и соответствующие ветви в реестре, доказывала, что я обрёл это, поставив программу Exploit Child Watchdog, которая - ни больше, ни меньше - "ОПИСАНА на http://www.handyarchive.com "! А на этот сайт я заходил лишь однажды в поисках PIM'ов в прошлом году - аж до отформатирования диска. Ни о каком ChildWatchdog-е же и не слышал в жизни и ничего подобного не инсталлировал. 
ЯСНО, что прожка нашла, что этот легальный компонент от легального MS используется упомянутой программой для наблюдения (как страшно!), которая и занесена в её черный список - не в базу, а именно в простой черный лист. И логично предположить, что этот список авторы составляют, рыская по интернету и выйскивая все программы, имеющие хоть какое-то отношение к вопросам общей безопасности.

Потом я поставил другого паретовца - сабж. 
Положил ему перед носом (даже распаковал) классический кейлоггер и напустил на него. Он его не заметил. 
Эта милая прожка причислила к "объектам с высокой степенью опасности" ВСЕ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ файлы, находящиеся в ПАПКЕ пароловосстановительной (ну да - пароловзломательной) программы Элкомсофта - все ЯЗЫКОВЫЕ файлы, файлы "ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ", "ПОКУПКА" и т. д. 
Вывод: эта программа тоже "ищет" (с позволения сказать) только по параметру названия "Элкомсофт". Ни о каком анализе, открытии файла и т. д. - и речи нет. Поэтому и быстро. Но поэтому и все восхищены ею (обе прожки прошли 10-ти гигабайтный системный диск за 2.5-3 минуты; для программ с черным листом это даже медленно.  :Cheesy:  ). И когда вредность ищется по именам файлов, этим уже всё сказано.

----------


## taloran

*Erekle*, прекрасный обзор )
XoftSpy  и схожие продукты   от этого же производителя однозначно  должны мастдай.
Но это  вполне очевидная  истина  лишь для тeх, кто интересуется информационной безопасностью в той или иной мере.
А остальным нужно "качество" =)
Помню на  форуме  одном отписался по этому  же поводу в том же ключе примерно, да  бестолку...
Не верят =)))

----------

